# where can I find an unfinished acoustic



## afreakofthejesustype (Apr 9, 2008)

hello all,
I have been playing guitar for a few years now, a close friend of mine and I are looking to pick up 2 unfinished acoustic guitars, ie no stain or lacquer, or even inlay or tuning pegs for that matter. I have contacted a couple of companies such as seagull and such and have yet to find one who sells unfinished models, anyone know where I could get my hands on a few?

thanks
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I am notsure where you could buy unfinished guitars but I can reccomend the kit guitar builders forum to start with. This forum is for people who build kit guitars. If you visit you will find that the finishing of an acoustic guitar is the most challenging and problematic to do.
There are several suppliers of kit guitars, Kenneth Michael guitars, Blues Creek, Martin ( yes THE Martin), Stewart McDonald and Grizzly. Resonator kits can be purchased from Beard.
There are other luthier forums where you could inquire as well. You might also want to consider the quality of guitar you want to purchase as the price can vary from a couple of hundred to over 500, depending on options and type of wood you want in the guitar.

Brian


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi afreakofthejesustype,

Have you heard of George Rizsanyi? He is a luthier in Nova Scotia. I have no idea if he could help you out but it wouldn't hurt to email him. He's the guy who built the 6 String Nation guitar! He's a nice guy and always returns emails. Good luck!

http://www.rizsanyiguitars.com/contact.html ?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Hi afreakofthejesustype,
> 
> Have you heard of George Rizsanyi? He is a luthier in Nova Scotia. I have no idea if he could help you out but it wouldn't hurt to email him. He's the guy who built the 6 String Nation guitar! He's a nice guy and always returns emails. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.rizsanyiguitars.com/contact.html ?


Hey Gilliangirl....I checked out the link and was really knocked out by George's guitars. Long story short, I'm writing him a deposit cheque as we speak


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Hey Gilliangirl....I checked out the link and was really knocked out by George's guitars. Long story short, I'm writing him a deposit cheque as we speak


Oh sorry for the delay, I'm just seeing this now! That's wonderful news! Congrats on your new guitar. Will you post pics etc when it arrives?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Oh sorry for the delay, I'm just seeing this now! That's wonderful news! Congrats on your new guitar. Will you post pics etc when it arrives?


I'll do that...should be about 6-8 months.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*un-finished guitars?*

Weird. If I was a builder, I would never do that. 

Suppose you sent out a wonderful guitar that was ruined in the finishing (it's possible) Now you have a guitar with your name on it that looks and sounds like rubbish. 

Ahh, well. I guess I don't know everything.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Weird. If I was a builder, I would never do that.
> 
> Suppose you sent out a wonderful guitar that was ruined in the finishing (it's possible) Now you have a guitar with your name on it that looks and sounds like rubbish.
> 
> Ahh, well. I guess I don't know everything.


Just to be clear, I'm getting a finished instrument. I just hijacked the thread a bit


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*That'll teach me not to read the whole thing. *

I'm blushin' Scottone! Enjoy your new guitar.


----------

